# Why is RAI given such a bad name



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

before I had RAI treated I read so many horror stories especially on the internet, saying don't do RAI and there is so many horror stories. I don't think this is really fair, I know it's up to the person to read stuff like this but it can bring alot of fear and sometimes people have no choice but to have RAI done.

I for one do not regret having RAI, I needed to have it done. What do you think about when you read all this stuff about RAI treatment


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> before I had RAI treated I read so many horror stories especially on the internet, saying don't do RAI and there is so many horror stories. I don't think this is really fair, I know it's up to the person to read stuff like this but it can bring alot of fear and sometimes people have no choice but to have RAI done.
> 
> I for one do not regret having RAI, I needed to have it done. What do you think about when you read all this stuff about RAI treatment


I think the bad rap comes from those that have not had a good experience with it and become very vocal about their bad experience.

What I read and those that I spoke with who had a negative experience convinced me to opt for surgical removal.

I have nothing but good to say about surgical removal but there are some that have had complications with surgery as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> before I had RAI treated I read so many horror stories especially on the internet, saying don't do RAI and there is so many horror stories. I don't think this is really fair, I know it's up to the person to read stuff like this but it can bring alot of fear and sometimes people have no choice but to have RAI done.
> 
> I for one do not regret having RAI, I needed to have it done. What do you think about when you read all this stuff about RAI treatment


This is why I encourage others to furnish credible information. We are all different in our needs and reactions.

I had RAI 3 times; I am fine. Although because of the recent rise in thyroid cancer (whether due to better detection or an actual rise, I don't know), I do have a tendency to recommend surgery so that pathology can have a look see. It just depends on the individual case, their previous medical history, sonogram details and familial history on how I might feel about it.

In essence, I personally support whatever works for you. And I would hope that you continue to share your favorable experience.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

People tend to blame there ills on whatever they can, whatever is convenient for them. This is in just about anything of course. These people probably would have come down with whatever health issues they are blaming on RAI anyway. I read an on line doctor tell a very prominent female thyroid advocate who was blaming all her health issues on RAI. The doctor stopped her right in her tracks saying that she would have likely come down with her health issues regardless. She probably is still blaming RAI. Eons ago I belonged to other thyroid forums who were absolute anti-RAI and gave people a very hard time for doing or going to do RAI. A *shame! * Because in some cases RAI is their only option. Nor did they take into consideration RAI for thyroid Cancer. This is one of my pet peeves and I really blow it, lose my cool, when I hear negatives about RAI.

I had mine done going on 14 yrs. ago and I'm still alive and kicking!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree that those who have had worse experiences are usually the ones who speak the loudest. I just remind myself that each person is different and each experience will then be different.


----------

